# Sour Dough Pancakes



## Big Glenn (Oct 11, 2019)

I know this is not bread but I couldn't find anywhere else to put it. 
Growing up, my mother kept a sourdough starter she had for years. When I left home she passed some starter on to me, along with some recipes. Some friends and I would often play basketball on Sunday afternoon so they would come over Sunday morning and I would make these pancakes.

Sour Dough Pancakes
2 cup   all purpose flour
2 cup   warm water
1/2 cup starter
2 Tbls   sugar
1 tsp    salt
1/2 tsp    baking powder
3 Tbls    oil
2    eggs
1/2 tsp    soda dissolved in
   1 tbls water

Combine flour, water and starter and let stand overnight. Add sugar, salt, baking powder and oil. Beat in eggs. Gently fold in soda dissolved in water. Cook right away.

Everyone seemed to like them then. I hope they are as good as I remember. that was about 48 years ago.

Glenn


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes they are and will be awesome.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 11, 2019)

they sound good, but how did you eat them then go play basketball, they would be all over the court if I tried that.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2019)

I used to get some kind of a starter from friends for some kind of an Amish cake I loved. What the heck is starter? By the way your pancakes sound awesome


----------



## Big Glenn (Oct 11, 2019)

We would eat in the morning then lay around a few hours. We called it carb loading.

Starter is a wild yeast culture that is maintained for use in baked goods


----------

